# can a VW 16v Head fit a VW 1.6L HM Block?



## Richard2595 (Apr 3, 2010)

can i fit a 1.8L 16V Head on a 1.6L HM Carb Block 
which i will get the fuel rails every thing with and the k-Jet injection 
can it be done? and what do i need? and what changes do i need to do to the car?
let me know ASAP
Thanks 
Richard


----------



## Richard2595 (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: can a VW 16v Head fit a VW 1.6L HM Block? (Richard2595)*

hi can some one please help me here!!!!
i got a 1,6L 8V Card HM Engine 
and some wants to sell there complete 1.8L 16V Head with injection system.
can i fit the 16V on my 1.6L HM Block ? 
my Block is already bored to 1.8L 
can some please help 
thanks


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: can a VW 16v Head fit a VW 1.6L HM Block? (Richard2595)*

first off, you are in the wrong forum for this. for an answer though, measure the distances of the head bolt holes on the 1.6 block and compare that to an ABA block. probably not the same, but worth a shot. the 16V/ABA setup is done quite often, and there is a kit that allows for that setup. i would say you are best off using a 2.0L ABA bottom end, rather than a 1.6L
http://www.bahnbrenner.com/vw_...n_Kit


----------



## CanadianCabby (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: can a VW 16v Head fit a VW 1.6L HM Block? (vw_owner)*

bolting a 16v head to a 1.6L block is like bolting a 1.8L 8v head to a 1.6L block... some passages need to be welded up... the hardest part of the whole thing is finding pistons... 8v pistons will leave you with a low comp ratio.... would be a cool motor though...


----------

